# Driving licence



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have a UK driving licence and want to convert to Cypriot before October 31. Does anyone know of an English version of this form?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Here you go:
http://cyprusdriving.net/forms/tom7xxx.pdf


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

What is likely to change after the 31St if no Deal brexit?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

Check out this article - Driving in the EU after Brexit: driving licence exchange.

For Cyprus it says _"You should exchange your driving licence before the UK leaves the EU."_

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks - unfortunately it doesn't say what is needed after Brexit.....


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Jim,
If you apply after Brexit you will need to take your test again in cyprus. Extra info if needed, I took my test in the 70s, I can drive almost ought haha eg tractor, steam roller, bus etc (am pensioner so swap it for nowt before end of March) but when i went to collect my cyprus licence the girl said some of the categories were left off because I needed a doctors certificate of health for them. Didnt bother me, what was on the licence was OK. If you return to UK then they are added again. Makes things easier when driving around europe


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for that 

Cheers

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi The Bond

I don't recall how things work in the UK - I left in 2002.

But in Cyprus your driving licence runs out when you reach 70 and you need a doctor to sign a document confirming your eyesight is good and your OK to drive. If all is OK your new licence is just for three years after which you need another certificate from a doctor.

I went through this when I reached 70 last November. No problems.

But I needed to have my photograph stamped and signed - ppd by the administrator in my community office + another form she had to stamp & sign. Then I paid a 'fixer' in the next village €10 to go to the Road Transport Department and get the new driving licence.

Regards,


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

*Eye test*

I am over 70 and applying to convert UK licence to Cypriot. The doctor has asked me to get an eye specialist to complete form TOM153E. The local optician says he has not got the authority to sign the form and suggested I went to the hospital. My question is does anyone know of a hospital near Avgorou that has an optical section for giving eye tests? (Does anyone know if the Famagusta or Larnica General Hospital does eye tests)


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never heard of a doctor saying you would need a separate opticians report for the medical certificate to be completed as from what I've heard the medical examination is fairly cursory and the eye exam being basically 'can you see that car on the other side of the road'.
I would suggest you go to an ophthalmic opticians called Makis Eleftheriou who are on 1st April Street in Paralimni and opposite Xenion High School. They have an excellent reputation and in my view the best opticians in the area.
In the unlikely event they can't help I am certain they will advise where to go.


----------

